# ICD-9 Code 787.99



## tlm5506 (May 7, 2012)

Hello.
My surgeons often use a change in bowel habits diagnosis - ICD-9 code 787.99 - as a reason for doing a colonoscopy. My question is whether this diagnosis would support a diagnostic colonoscopy or a screening colonoscopy. I have tried to research it but have not come up with any good information yet. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (May 7, 2012)

You can use this only if the patient is symptomatic on presentation and the physician describes the symptoms as a change of bowel habits, it might support a diagnostic but not a screening.  If the patient is asymptomatic and requesting a screening then you code it as screening V code even if they answer history question positive for past issues, because they are just that.. past issues and not the reason the p[atient is seeking the colonoscopy.


----------



## coachlang3 (May 7, 2012)

Agree with Deb on this!!

The very nature of the code is "digestive symptoms-other".  For a screening you cannot have symptoms.


----------

